# Harman XXV or Enviro M55 Cast FS??



## chanlon1974 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys,
Just wanted to get some opinions.  I am upgrading from the worst pellet stove ever invented (The Whitfield/Lennox) Profile 30.  Its 6 years old and has the biggest design flaw of all time.  The photoeye which gets dirty and needs to be cleaned almost every other day.  To get to it, you have to remove the pellets in the hopper, remove the housing, remove the lens, clean it, reinstall.  Such a hassle.  Anyway, I want a new stove that looks like a cast wood burning stove.  After doing some research, I have narrowed my selection to these two stoves.  I am leaning towards to M55, because of looks, design and reviews.  The prices are pretty much the same.  About $4,000.  $3900 plus tax. for the stove with black enamel.  The Harmon salesman said the bottom pellet feed is the best design in the business for ease of clean and ash build up.  Does anyone have some insight on these stoves?  I realize they are both good stoves.  Just wondering about the agitator feed system on the M55 as opposed to the Harmon bottom feed.  Thanks for any insight.
Chris


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you plan on "Only" burning pellets down the road??? 

Are wood pellets going to always be as cheap and readily available? ?


----------



## ToddO (Mar 4, 2012)

If you're looking for the most realistic flame you can't beat the M55. I may be a little biased because that's what I have but I can tell you that I love mine. I only shut it down once a week to clean and it could go longer but I must admit i'm a little anal when it comes to cleaning. After all a clean stove is a happy stove. Seriously I don't think you can go wrong with either. Post some pics when you get it installed


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 4, 2012)

I realize the M55 can burn alternate fuels.  That was the other nice thing I liked about it.  I got an email from my pellet provider today and the pellets i get, Hammers Hot ones have gone up $50 a ton!  I have never priced out another fuel so I do not know the difference.  I do like the fact that the M55 has a realistic flame.  Is the M55 pretty quiet?  My Whitfield is noisy as all hell.  Uhhh, just as I am writing this, it has shut down again.  Unreal.


----------



## ToddO (Mar 4, 2012)

The only real noise I hear from mine is the auger when it's spitting out some more pellets. I do not have the upgraded blower so mine is quiet. Others here have the new blower and aren't real happy. I don't think the FS models have the upgraded blower but that might be something you ask about and make sure it has the auger cover. Other than that I think you will be really pleased with the 55. Mine is about 6 feet from my television and you really don't notice it. 

I hear ya on the pellets. I just bought another ton last week and they were $240 and I pre bought the first three tons at $179. This year I am going to buy 4 or five tons when it's pre buy time.


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 4, 2012)

I haven't been able to find a better price around CT for the M55.  3400 for black or with enamel its 3900.  My wife likes the chestnut.  I like the diamond black.  I'm sure she'll win.  haha!


----------



## ToddO (Mar 4, 2012)

The Chestnut is a nice color...that's what my wife picked out. I had my dealer order the matching paint so I could paint my pipes to match the stove. Turned out nice. I'm heating a 2200 SF house with it and we're a lot warmer this year compaired to heating with propane furnace last winter


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm gonna order the M55 this week.  My dealer says the Enviro line is going up 5-8% next fall.  Not sure if he is saying that to get me to buy now or whatever, but I really like the stove.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 4, 2012)

chanlon1974 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna order the M55 this week..



Good Choice.... ;-P.

You never know. One day down the road, pellets may go through the roof and there may be another alternative fuel that you can burn for cheap (and safely now too). Cardboard pellets, Switch grass pellets, nut shells, cherry pits, corn, sunflower seeds, grains, etc. This list goes on, as to what it can burn.

Do yourself a favor and make sure that you get multi-fuel venting. It has a better stainless liner and can withstand the corrosive elements found in some of the fuels listed above.

Congratulations. Waiting for pics...


----------



## thedak (Mar 4, 2012)

M55 won't get you laid Bro...

Poor choice


----------



## whlago (Mar 4, 2012)

I have the M55 FS and am happy with it.  I clean once a week.  Ash is not an issue as the agitator must operate as a poker and allows those pellet coals to burn fully.  Not sure if it pushes the ash out of the burn pot but I haven't had an issue with ash buildup in the burn pot.

Regarding Hamers and the M55; Some, including myself, have had issues with the Hopper high temp limit switch shutting down the stove at medium heat settings when burning certain pellets.  With me it has been with Hamers and on Level 3 heat setting.  The newer models (I bought mine in November 2011) have an adjustable auger cover plate that attaches over the existing auger plate that comes with the stove.  Enviro indicates that without using the adjustable auger plate and setting it to a certain level the stove is operating at a very high BTU with certain pellets (much higher than design).  The adjustable plate constricts the flow of pellets through the auger.  You should make sure your unit has this adjustable auger plate.

In addition some people have had issues with the convection blower on the M55.  In fact, some believe that this is the true reason for the Hopper high heat limit switch to go off.  Enviro has upgraded the blower to a "turbo blower" that evidently is very powerful and will blow that heat right out of the stove and into your living space no problem, however the problem is that evidently it is a lot louder than the other blower.  I have the old blower and am content with it at this point.  Not sure I want to sacrifice the quiet operation for the powerful air circulater but the jury is still out on that one.  My dealer indicated he would replace the old blower as a fix for the overheating issue.  Anyway it would be good to find out what blower the unit you are ordering has.

Anyway a great stove enjoy the warmth! (and ease of maintenance!)


----------



## slls (Mar 4, 2012)

More prestige with a Harmin.


----------



## flynfrfun (Mar 4, 2012)

Chanlon,
Make sure you watch both of them running before you decide.  Try to get close to the stove and to filter out all of the ambient noise of their store and REALLY listen.  The stove will seem much noisier in your home compared to the store.


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 4, 2012)

slls said:
			
		

> More prestige with a Harmin.



Prestige?  With who?  I just want to heat my house.


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 4, 2012)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Chanlon,
> Make sure you watch both of them running before you decide.  Try to get close to the stove and to filter out all of the ambient noise of their store and REALLY listen.  The stove will seem much noisier in your home compared to the store.



neither store had them running or hooked up, so I was going by reviews I have read.  I would have to find other dealers that have them up and running.  Nothing could be louder than the stove I have, so I am not overly concerned.


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 4, 2012)

chanlon1974 said:
			
		

> slls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol: 

I'm very happy with my two Enviro (Reg GCI60=Env M55) purchases.
Both can be tuned to burn most any pellet cleanly, and I've even burned a pellet mix with Dried cherry pits in both my stoves even though my Maxx doesn't have the mutlifuel auger (still made nice fine ash in normal beast fashion). 


I've read that Harman is self tuning, so I'm not implying a brand loyalty I'm only reporting personal experience, and satisfaction with Enviro. 

Good luck with your future purchase, and I can't wait to see some pix.

1D


----------



## flynfrfun (Mar 4, 2012)

chanlon1974 said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I can't imagine not seeing/listening to a stove run before buying.  In my mind that's like buying a car without taking a test drive.  The M55 with the new blower is not exactly quiet.  Hate to see you buy it and find out it's not much quieter than your old stove after spending all that money.


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 4, 2012)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> chanlon1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lightyear (Mar 4, 2012)

I have the XXV and love it. I do appreciate the design of the burn pot and like how the pellets are fed from the back. It means I don't hear pellets drop, just move forward. I also only clean it once a week, and sometimes 1x every 10 or more days. It depends on the brand of pellets.

Go with the one you like the looks of and whether or not you will be satisfied with the way it operates. Since you hate the one you have now, take the time to check out the maintenance and design on the inside versus being stuck with something that really drives you nuts like the current one.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 4, 2012)

slls said:
			
		

> More prestige with a Harmin.


Not quite sure what a Harmin is?


----------



## chuckster (Mar 5, 2012)

No problems with my XXV. Clean it once a week and love it.
Chuck


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone have the M55 with the new blower?  Is it loud?


----------



## thedude110 (Mar 5, 2012)

chuckster said:
			
		

> No problems with my XXV. Clean it once a week and love it.
> Chuck



Amen, Chuckster.


----------



## John97 (Mar 5, 2012)

thedak said:
			
		

> M55 won't get you laid Bro...
> 
> Poor choice





			
				slls said:
			
		

> More prestige with a Harmin.




Very helpful indeed.

To the OP, enjoy your purchase - whatever it is.

If you want quiet, it's hard to beat a Mt. Vernon with the DC motors...  Just sayin.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Mar 5, 2012)

The M55  gets my vote, I think its an awesome stove for looks, and the way it performs, my neighbor has one and its' beautiful.  The Harmon is not a bad stove but Harmon just isn't the stove that it was a few years back when they were practically bullet proof.  I'm not convinced that a bottom feed is the best way to feed pellets.  I actually like to hear the pellet drop myself.  I was thinking of replacing my Quad with an M55 Cast insert,  just might do it this fall too.

Good luck on your purchase,


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I ordered the M55 in diamond black enamel today.  Got an awesome price and I'm real happy after speaking to the owner of the store for quite awhile today.  Real nice guy.  Stove should be in by the end of the week, pick it up next Tuesday.  Saw it running today and was impressed with the quietness of it on high.  The M55 on high was more quiet than my current stove is on low.  I am upgrading to 4inch exhaust pipe as well.  The dealer did say something about setting the air mixture with a gauge when they install it.  Now I will be installing it myself, so where do I get one of these meters?


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 7, 2012)

The gauge is called a magnahelic. You can find them on ebay or graingers.


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 7, 2012)

@j-takeman, Thanks!  Never used one.  Is there a certain number I would need to set my stove to?  Sorry for the newbie questions!


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 7, 2012)

chanlon1974 said:
			
		

> @j-takeman, Thanks!  Never used one.  Is there a certain number I would need to set my stove to?  Sorry for the newbie questions!



If you download your manual it should show how to do this, and what numbers you need on the mag.

You can find the pdf file here:
http://enviro.com/fireplace-products/pellet/freestanding-fireplace.html#m55

Another suggestion is to get to know your flame at the optimal setting (what the flame looks like=color, strength, shape, etc), so you can fine tune your stove with the combustion, and feed trims on your control panel for each pellet, or other fuel that you burn.

Make sure you install a multifuel type exhaust vent.

Look forward to seeing the install pictures,  ;-) 

1D


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 7, 2012)

1Dtml said:
			
		

> chanlon1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!  Does the multifuel exhaust vent come with the stove or is that an additional purchase.  Even though I will probably just be burning pellets, I will install it just in case.  From what I have heard all the additional fuels, corn, wheat, cherry pits are expensive and not readily available out here on the east coast.  (Connecticut)  who knows down the road though


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 7, 2012)

chanlon1974 said:
			
		

> @j-takeman, Thanks! Never used one. Is there a certain number I would need to set my stove to? Sorry for the newbie questions!



Here is a quote from the tech manual. 



> This unit is designed to operate within a negative pressure range of 0.15-0.17 inches of water column (37-42
> Pa). This can be measured using a Magnahelic pressure gauge once the unit has been running on heat level 5
> setting after one hour of burn time. This adjustment is necessary for varying venting configurations. The reading
> can be taken from the â…›â€ hole located on the right side of the Ash Box.



But check this thread:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/73057/#852537

Member skinanbones says he has better luck with a slightly higher setting(0.20). I found that the M55 steel fs liked 0.18 to 0.19, But this depends on the vent configuration and pellet quality. Another tip is to also check it where you want to run it at after the primary adjustment. Then you can make small changes in that heat range with the gauge. IMHO it takes too long to set it on high and wait the hour or so to do an adjustment unless you run it on high all the time. I run mine on medium more than high, So that's my start point in my Omega. Also record your lowest setting as well. I make more adjustments on the low heat range than on the range I normally run. In my stove low setting has the most pellet noticeable issues. So tweaking low has been more common. But that's just me and keeping the ducks in a row!

As for the gauge. Dwyer has the model #2000-00 which is good up to .25 It has a fine scale so its easy to see the setting. There are others that will also work, But a bit harder to see where the reading is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DWYER-INSTR...338?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6b45cc8a


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 7, 2012)

chanlon1974 said:
			
		

> 1Dtml said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if the dealer gave you a price including venting or for just the stove, so you will need to check with him for that answer.

I'm not sure what area you are in CT, or what dealer you are using, but here is the Link for ICC pipe (ExcelPellet is approved for multifuel), and you can use the dealer search to purchase it. 

http://www.icc-rsf.com/en/icc/excelpellet-for-pellet-vent

ICC pipe is more expensive than some, but is gasketed, so it is super easy to install without the need to use sealants and tape to prevent leaks.

On the install carefully read the technical install manual, and use the prefered install method if possible, for the easiest install doesn't mean it is the best install.

You should also plan on installing an Outside Air Kit (OAK), as shown in the install manual.

Good luck,

1D


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 7, 2012)

chanlon1974,

If this is your first install you may want to post what you are planing, for I'm sure that myself and others will be glad to help you with a stock list, and or advise.

1D


----------



## nailed_nailer (Mar 7, 2012)

chanlon1974

You are going to love the M55.

I got a great deal on mine from a RI dealer and I bought my 4" venting online at 
http://www.dynamitebuys.com/store/cart.php?m=product_list&c=45

They sell a variety of venting from different manufacturers.

Tip:
After you build yourself a list of needed items call them and see if you can get a discount.  I did.  And it was significant.

IIRC my venting showed up about 3 days after I ordered it.

Great company to deal with and I would happily recommend them to anyone.

Good Luck,'
---Nailer---


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 7, 2012)

1Dtml said:
			
		

> chanlon1974,
> 
> If this is your first install you may want to post what you are planing, for I'm sure that myself and others will be glad to help you with a stock list, and or advise.
> 
> 1D



I was going to pretty much copy the way my stove piping is run now.  The stove is kiddie cornered so the setup is as follows.  T with clean out coming off the stove, 45 elbow with 2ft straight pipe through wall thimble.  Outside of house is another T, 6ft straight pipe up to soffit, 2 90s around gutter, 2ft straight up with cap.  My dealer recommended 45 up around the gutter instead of 90s due to restriction.  Any comments, concerns?


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 8, 2012)

My dealer wants me to come off the stove with a 45 and go straight out.  No T inside.  He is giving me a T that has a vertical and horizontal trap door so I can clean both inside and the outside vertical pipe.  He is giving me multi-fuel pipe.


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 8, 2012)

chanlon1974 said:
			
		

> My dealer wants me to come off the stove with a 45 and go straight out.  No T inside.  He is giving me a T that has a vertical and horizontal trap door so I can clean both inside and the outside vertical pipe.  He is giving me multi-fuel pipe.



Oops I forgot that you had a stove already, and this was not starting from scratch.

I agree with the dealer, for you need to eliminate as many restrictive bends as possible, and I thought you mentioned using 4" vent which just by looking I would think you need.

1D


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, I am switching over to 4inch pipe.  Picking up the stove on Saturday.  Should have it installed by Saturday afternoon.


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 8, 2012)

chanlon1974 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am switching over to 4inch pipe.  Picking up the stove on Saturday.  Should have it installed by Saturday afternoon.



Nice, and good luck.
Once again we like to see pictures ;-) 

1D


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 8, 2012)

I will post some Saturday night.  Perfect timing too because my Whitfield is acting up.  Switching fans speeds on its own, not dropping pellets and shutting down.  Its done this before and I ended up needing a new auger motor.  I can't believe its doing it again.  I just replaced the motor two seasons ago.  I'm telling ya, its the worst stove ever made.  Cant wait for the Enviro!


----------



## ToddO (Mar 9, 2012)

Make sure you have some strong backs around to help! It took four of us to hoist mine into position. I do believe it is about 400 pounds and my dealer left about 40 pounds of pellets in the hopper after seasoning it for me. Great choice and you will love the heat from that stove.


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 9, 2012)

400 pounds!!  I'm gonna need more help!


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 12, 2012)

Finish Install pics


----------



## ToddO (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks great Enjoy the heat


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice indeed!
I like the dual clean out.
Congratulations, and enjoy. :coolsmile: 

1D


----------



## nailed_nailer (Mar 12, 2012)

Very Nice!

Just in time for spring   JK.

Enjoy the stove.  I do mine.
You are going to love it.
---Nailer---


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 12, 2012)

NICE!

Enjoy and let us know how the PowerHouse do in the new toy!!


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 12, 2012)

nailed_nailer said:
			
		

> Very Nice!
> 
> Just in time for spring   JK.
> 
> ...



I know!  65 deg today!  But oh well, its still gonna be cold at night for awhile and I needed it for next year anyway.  The Whitfield crapped the bed again.  Gonna fix it and put in my woodshop!


----------



## chanlon1974 (Mar 12, 2012)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> NICE!
> 
> Enjoy and let us know how the PowerHouse do in the new toy!!



I will!  CT Pellet had a great price.  I couldn't turn them down.  I almost bout one ton of powerhouse and one of the Turmans for $259, but in the end I just decided to go all powerhouse.  We'll see!


----------



## derbydude (Aug 24, 2014)

chanlon1974 said:


> I will!  CT Pellet had a great price.  I couldn't turn them down.  I almost bout one ton of powerhouse and one of the Turmans for $259, but in the end I just decided to go all powerhouse.  We'll see!



I'm also in CT, looking to buy the M55 insert. Can you tell me what price you paid and where? Are you happy with the service provided and the stove itself?
I'm also considering the Harman.


----------

